# Future of pyTivo / HMO ?



## SomeoneNew (Jul 22, 2004)

Before I upgraded my roamio to the _new experience_ I called into support to make sure that pytivo / TiVO desktop would work. I was assured it was.

After messing around for a couple of hours I can't get my pytivo server to show up on my roamio. I contacted support again and was told it wasn't supported with the new software. 
I guess I could roll back to the old software (and lose all my recordings on there) but maybe it's time to look at other options either with or without TiVo hardware, which I've had since the series 1.

A few questions / thoughts for you all:

- Does pytivo work for you now, maybe support is wrong and I'm missing something, but based on what I've read now it looks like it's dead.
- While I could roll back to the old version it's probably not a wise approach since they'll likely deprecate that UI.

- What are you all using: Plex or something else. I'd prefer the old approach since everything was in the same UI, but I guess that's not an option now.
- What is the "Devices" menu option on my shows for ?

thanks


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

SomeoneNew said:


> Does pytivo work for you now, maybe support is wrong and I'm missing something, but based on what I've read now it looks like it's dead.
> - While I could roll back to the old version it's probably not a wise approach since they'll likely deprecate that UI.
> 
> - What are you all using: Plex or something else. I'd prefer the old approach since everything was in the same UI, but I guess that's not an option now.
> - What is the "Devices" menu option on my shows for ?


pyTivo will only work to download shows from a TiVo with Hydra/gen 4 UI. Plex is probably your only choice for streaming shows from your PC back to your TiVo in this case. Devices would be for streaming from other TiVo's running either gen3 or Hydra/gen4.

Scott


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

SomeoneNew said:


> While I could roll back to the old version it's probably not a wise approach since they'll likely deprecate that UI.


They haven't said so and have said to the contrary, for the present.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is what TiVo_Ted said about supporting Gen 3 in the future:

20.7.4.RC30 has arrived......

That doesn't amount to being deprecated, just preferential support for Gen 4.


----------

